# Hope Bohrungsdeckel Wechseln?



## Kohlwheelz (5. März 2008)

Hi Leutz, Sorry aber hab nix zu gefunden. Und zwar hab ich ja an meinem Bike eine Hope M4 und hab da 2 Bohrungsdeckel in Blau drinnen im Sattel. Wollte diese aber austauschen gegen Goldene weil ich diese dazu bekommen habe. Nun die Frage: Kann man diese wechseln ohne die Bremse neu zu befüllen oder zu entlüften? Hatte die noch nie ab. Danke

Gruß Christoph


----------



## hst_trialer (5. März 2008)

das wird wohl nix. danach musst du auf jeden fall entlüften.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kohlwheelz (5. März 2008)

Ok werd ich so machen. Nun noch die Frage: Hat jemand n Trickwerkzeug gefunden wie man die deckel abbekommt ohne dieses Werkzeug?


----------



## hst_trialer (5. März 2008)

aso wenn du nen dremel hast und ne bohrmaschine würde ich versuchen das werkzeug in etwa nachzubauen. dann machst bissl iso-band rum damit die nicht so verkratzen und das sollte gehn


----------



## Kohlwheelz (5. März 2008)

Stimmt. Hab beides danke ich probiers...


----------



## Kohlwheelz (6. März 2008)

Hab mir 5mm starkes Alu Genommen und an die eine Seite das für den kleinen Deckel und an die andere das für den Großen Deckel dran gedremelt. Ging einwandfrei. Bremse hab ich gleich komplett neu befüllt und der druckpunkt ist auch gleich besser. Danke...  

Gruß Kohlwheelz


----------

